# root element parsen,Hilfe!



## weijg (22. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

hilfe, ich bin schon am verzweifeln. kann jemand mir weiter helfen?

mein Problem ist so: 1. ich habe ein sehr einfaches Xml Doc <?xml version='1.0' encoding='utf-8' ?                     ><root>pc</root>, kann ein root Element überhaupt einen Value haben.
2. wie kann man mit Dom den Value"pc" auslesen? ich habe mit root.getNodeValue(); es hat nicht funktioniert
Das root Element ist zwar richtig ausgelesen, aber root.getNodeValue()ist null.

es ist dringend, danke, danke!!


Gruss

weijg


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Jun 2005)

der text ist ein KIND des rootelements!!!


----------



## weijg (22. Jun 2005)

nie, pc ist der Value von root Element, nicht ein Kind von root. ich möchte "pc" auslesen


----------



## Roar (22. Jun 2005)

weijg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nie, pc ist der Value von root Element, nicht ein Kind von root. ich möchte "pc" auslesen


nein, blei hat recht, warum probierst dus nicht aus:


```
Document doc = b.parse(file);
			Element root = doc.getDocumentElement();
			Node child = root.getChildNodes().item(0);
			System.out.println("child value: "+ child.getNodeValue());
```


----------



## weijg (22. Jun 2005)

Danke,

es hat net funktioniert, child.getNodeValue() ist immer noch null.


----------



## weijg (22. Jun 2005)

sorry, es hat getan. Danke sehr!!


----------

